# il mio fstab

## saverik

Dopo molte ricerche sono arrivato a formulare questo fstab.

sono ben accetti tutti i consigli per migliorare le prestazioni ed eliminare eventuali problemi.

builddir /var/tmp/portage tmpfs rw,noauto,dev,suid,exec,relatime,mode=0775 0 0

proc /proc proc defaults 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs defaults 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts gid=4,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=14,devmode=0660 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot  ext2 defaults,discard 1 2 

/dev/sda2 /      ext4 defaults,discard,noatime 0 1

/dev/sda3 /home  ext4 defaults,noatime,discard 0 2 

/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 auto defaults 0 0 

----------

## ago

Ci sono cose che è opportuno non dichiarare o a futuri aggiornamenti potresti avere problemi

----------

## saverik

a quale riga del fstab ti riferisci?

----------

## clostry

Le righe proc,sysfs,devpts,shm non servono più se hai una versione recente di openrc.

----------

## Realnot

Ciao, condivido con gli altri, dalla tua firma intuisco che hai un SSD ed 8GB di RAM

Per ridurre' l'I/O su disco, che e' uno dei fattori che influisce sulle prestazioni del disco a lungo andare potresti montare /var/tmp, giustamente avendo 8gb puoi ignorare lo swapping ecc...

il mio fstab sul laptop e' questo

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1       /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda2       /               ext4            noatime                 0 1

tmpfs           /var/tmp        tmpfs           size=6144M,mode=0777,nodev,exec,nosuid  0 0
```

Tieni conto che di default se non dai una dimensione a tmpfs il kernel si prende meta' della RAM (ma solo se richiesta). Se compili qualcosa tipo LibreOffice (che vuole 6GB) la compilazione fallisce e perdi alcune ore (dipende dalla macchina), o lo sai a priori, o non compili libreoffice (molti dicono non abbia senso, io durante la notte dormo e me lo sono compilato  :Razz:  ).

Probabilmente avere una partizione di boot separata e poi usare default non ha molto senso, in genere il boot si separa per questioni di sicurezza (anche se non so perche' non sono un esperto asd...).

Altro non mi viene in mente, saluti  :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *saverik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> builddir /var/tmp/portage tmpfs rw,noauto,dev,suid,exec,relatime,mode=0775 0 0
> 
> 

 

Perché relatime? Da quel che so ci sono pochissimi programmi che hanno bisogno di atime (tipo mutt), e di sicuro non useranno questa cartella. Puoi tranquillamente impostare noatime e nodiratime.

Relatime avrebbe senso su /, ma dato che lì hai già messo noatime...

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probabilmente avere una partizione di boot separata e poi usare default non ha molto senso, in genere il boot si separa per questioni di sicurezza (anche se non so perche' non sono un esperto asd...).
> 
> 

 

Io quando l'avevo separata l'avevo impostata con "noauto" perché a parte quando si aggiorna il kernel non serve a niente montarla e si evita di farci il check (che di default mi pare sia ogni 32 mount). A parte quello non ho mai trovato un uso pratico di /boot separata (se non si hanno più sistemi linux sulla stessa macchina).

----------

## Realnot

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Io quando l'avevo separata l'avevo impostata con "noauto" perché a parte quando si aggiorna il kernel non serve a niente montarla e si evita di farci il check.

 

Non trovo che sia un grosso danno... ad ogni modo per quanto riguarda il boot, qui' Flameeyes ha scritto un articoletto interessante  :Razz: 

[url] http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2007/11/why-people-insist-on-using-boot[/url]

----------

## saverik

sto provando questa configurazione:

```
/dev/sda1      /         ext4       defaults,relatime            0 1

/dev/sda2               /home              ext4          defaults,relatime                0 2       

tmpfs         /tmp         tmpfs    noatime,nodiratime,size=7G      0 0

tmpfs                   /dev/shm           tmpfs         defaults                         0 0

shm                     /dev/shm           tmpfs         defaults                         0 0

```

il trim lo faccio manuale un paio di volte a settimana.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## djinnZ

```
norbuild      /tmp/.build         tmpfs      rw,dev,suid,exec,mode=0775   0 0

bigbuild      /tmp/.build         tmpfs      rw,noauto,dev,suid,exec,size=7168m,nr_inodes=7M,mode=0775   0 0
```

così un banalissimo

```
umount norbuild

mount bigbuild
```

mi consente di cambiare al volo.

Se hai più distribuzioni (anche una copia di backup indipendente della stessa gentoo) e non vuoi ammattire con concatenamenti e cavolate varie la boot separata è una santa cosa ed è praticamente obbligatoria.

Se hai la root su raid e non vuoi rogne con il bootloader (alcuni non possono) devi per forza.

Negli altri casi... è semplicemente inutile.

Ormai ho perso il conto di quante volte lo si è ripetuto.  :Confused: 

@realnot: non serve solo lo spazio per i bestioni. Devi anche avere un congruo numero di inodes  visto che creano una marea di files inutili.  :Wink: 

il realtime sarà stato scopiazzato da qualche mio suggerimento vecchio ed a me serve visto che non uso la builddir solo per emerge, agli altri no.

Mi rifaccio sempre al "cum grano salis" e la spiegazione di Don Camillo a Peppone...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Realnot

@djinnZ

Grazie mille per i consigli, sempre molto utili. Per quanto riguarda il numero di inodes, c'e' un rapporto da mantenere? se ho 16,32 o 64 GB di RAM come posso impostare questo valore? Inoltre non ho ben capito i vantaggi di relatime: http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/01/30/installing-linux-on-usb-part-4-noatime-and-relatime-mount-options/

 *Quote:*   

>  relatime – A filesystem mount with this option causes the access time to be updated if they are (before the update has occurred) earlier than the modification time. This significantly cuts down the writes caused by atime updates.

 

 *Quote:*   

> To improve performance, most users would want to add the noatime mount option, which results in a faster system since access times aren't registered (you don't need those generally anyway). This is also recommended for solid state drive (SSD) users, who should also enable the discard mount option (ext4 and btrfs only for now) which makes the TRIM command work.

 

Il wiki di arch e' chiaro su questo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fstab#atime_options

atime option updates the atime of the files every time they are accessed

noatime option fully disables writing file access times to the drive every time you read a file.

relatime enables the writing of file access times only when the file is being modified

Il wiki riguardo ad atime dice anche: 

 *Quote:*   

> This is more purposeful when Linux is used for servers; it does not have much value for desktop use

 

Per quale motivo non ha senso per i desktop? perche' non ho esigenza di avere costantemente l'accesso aggiornato ai file?

Poi mi piacerebbe capire i possibili problemi relativi alla sicurezza che menziona sempre l'handbook

 *Quote:*   

> Some users don't want their /boot partition to be mounted automatically to improve their system's security. Those people should substitute defaults with noauto. This does mean that you need to manually mount this partition every time you want to use it.

 

----------

